# VHF "chat" channels



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have recently received a VHF radio (thanks are-we-there-yet for the ebay recommendation). Works fine and spent the weekend listening to the general goings on on Ch16 while fishing. Have also investigated the use of the VHF specturm and found that certain channels are designated for particular use but many don't seem to be. Saw a recommendation on another site for Ch72 to be used for fishing chat.

Have you other users of VHF found any recommended channels for chatting while out on the water? Is there a channel that you commonly use?

BTW, how many of those going to SWR will have a VHF?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Have you other users of VHF found any recommended channels for chatting while out on the water? Is there a channel that you commonly use?


Dave when I was using one in the big boat we used 67 as standby, as that was the working channel for local rescue groups, only used 16 if scanning multiple channels....if you called on 16 they switched you to 67 anyway

Chat was 72, 73, and 74...but many used 68 which was allotted to hire houseboats.

When travelling as a group we would introduce 9 on the dual watch [for barges in those days], never busy and instant reply by your mate on 9 as it may only be monitored by your own group.

In every case we kept converastion to a minimum...up here a chatterbox is known as a 'moreton bay parrot'

Note its half a dozen years since I was on VHF regularly so there may be many local changes in your area

EDIT after seeing Kens list, 77 was also chat and 21 and 22 the main local repeaters


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

good to know....

the couple of times I've been out with mine I've just monitored ch16.

do you now take both UHF and VHF when you go out Dave ?
called out to you on ch25 at LR the other day but you may have been at home by then... :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

MangoX said:


> good to know....
> 
> the couple of times I've been out with mine I've just monitored ch16.
> 
> ...


Both my UHFs are in the bin. And a waterproof one costs as much as a VHF. You can always hail me on VHF16


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave VHF is not really a chat radio, it is a commercial comunication unit, Kens list of channels are correct for genral chat, keep it short and sweet as the main chat channel of 73 is a secondary emergancy channel along with 67. Most coast stations will monitor all three channels. But the repeaters will be on 16 mainly.

The Coastal patrol repeaters are at North head, and Botany Bay and plans to put on in at Kilcare when I left the patrol, as well as local base stations at Bayview, the spit, Botany, Gosford and Terrigal, plus Mooney Mooney.

The seaphone is mainly redundent and could be used for chat, but i don't know about the legality of it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Perhaps I should explain myself. By chat, I mean things like "I've found fish", "I'm heading in", or "should I be worried by these three fins circling me?"


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , sorry i mislead you the other night on the chat re channels , i was thinking of my 27 meg i had on the big boat and the channels i used on that . :? :?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

at least in NSW you have to be licensed to use VHF legally unless you have a marine emergency. So unless you have the license to use the VHF frequency I would not recommend using it for general chat.
However I would wonder how anyone would enforce such rules. But probably better to take the test and get the license.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> at least in NSW you have to be licensed to use VHF legally unless you have a marine emergency. So unless you have the license to use the VHF frequency I would not recommend using it for general chat.
> However I would wonder how anyone would enforce such rules. But probably better to take the test and get the license.


Actually.....not licensed....but the operator must hold the appropriate certificate of proficiency pertaining to the radio being used. Most Coastal patrols organise session to gain the certificate, or you can study it yourself and apply to be assessed. This is not just NSW.....it is Australia wide. My understanding is that you can be asked to provide evidence of your certificate by law enforcing authorities if they have reasonable reason to suspect that you were transmitting. Naturally logging on with the local VMR constitutes such a circumstance. Given the high Water Police presence in Batemans Bay at the weekend ( 3 vessels) this is not something that could be discounted. From memory the fine is in the order of $1500.

I use my VHF for logging on and off with the coastal patrol when in open waters or to notify of a change in location or ETA home - in my case I stick to the correct protocols, dont be a nuisance, and in most cases nobody will raise an eyebrow or be suspicious of you if you are using the correct ettiqette and procedures.

After monitoring for a few hours it is pretty easy to identify those using a VHF who are not familiar with correct procedures and practices and makes you very obvious to stations listening that you have not done the course (or at least made yourself aware of the correct way to use it). I would strongly recommend that anybody transmitting on a VHF marine radio have a good look at the regs and the online manual for correct use before using. Once you know how to use it properly you will never raise the suspicions of those who may be listening....and you may be surprised who is monitoring the channels at times. ( It is law that all vessels with a VHF radio must monitor channel 16 at all times - so Water Police, Waterways, Fisheries Inspectors.....will all be listening to you call on this channel when raising the local VMR to log your trip).

Bart70


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, am aware of certificate. Will be doing the course next month. I intend to get the certificate and then register with coastal patrol. The latter mainly because I don't want to have to explain to some incredulous volunteer why I'm going out on a 4m plastic plank every time I log on. The time will be better spent paddling to the fishing ground.

And Bart, yes it was obvious on the weekend that some guys have no idea


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I know up here in brisbane 81 used to be the repeater channel and was commonly used by guys out in the bay


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

occy said:


> Come on spill the beans, what did ya get Dave?


Same as are-we-there-yet. Icom M34


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Peril said:


> Yes, am aware of certificate. Will be doing the course next month. I intend to get the certificate and then register with coastal patrol. The latter mainly because I don't want to have to explain to some incredulous volunteer why I'm going out on a 4m plastic plank every time I log on. The time will be better spent paddling to the fishing ground.
> 
> And Bart, yes it was obvious on the weekend that some guys have no idea


Hi Peril,

I have registered to do my course with the Coastal Patrol but am more likely to study it myself and get an exam done. The Batemans Bay Coastal patrol are very accommodating towards yakkers and actively encourage them to register and log on and off (I think due to the regular numbers of yakkers they have had to rescue in recent times). They did not seem too concerned that I was not quailified - they were more concerned with me having comms to them if i needed it in an emergency. My general gut feeling from my experiences is that if you use it appropriately nobody will ever really need to question your qualifications.

I have been told by the Coastal Patrol that the failure rate is 70% from the course - requiring a $48 exam fee to sit it again. Given that the initial CP course is $130 I figure that if I study it myself and apply for the exam (again $48) then I get a couple of extra chances to 'fail' for my $130!

Bart70


----------

